# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه گیلان رجایی خوارزمی

## aryan rs

سلام رتبه 6هزار منطقه دو هستم
راحت میتونم دانشگاه گیلان مهندسی برم ولی شانس قبولی شهید رجایی تهران و خوارزمی رو دارم .
بین این سه تا کدومش جای پیشرفت بیشتری داره؟؟؟

----------

